# New Girl in the UK <3



## inconspicuous (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi everyone!

So, clearly, I'm new to the forum.  My name's Victoria but most folk call me Vikki or Vix, so take your pick!  I'm 22 years old, was born and raised in Canada and moved to England six weeks after my 18th birthday =].  I've got braces on my top teeth, but they're coming off on my 23rd birthday in 10 weeks.  So excited!

I'm a total MAC addict, and it's kind of a new love.  I'd had the odd one or two products from MAC before, but only recently rediscovered how amazing their stuff is.  The Hello Kitty Collection was just released in the UK yesterday and I'm sooo psyched to get my orders next week.  So excited you wouldn't believe.  Well, no, maybe you would.

Annyway, I've recently started beauty-blogging-reviewing too, and just got a new webcam so HOPEFULLY I will be making some videos and tuts too.  Looking forward to it.

AND I'm looking forward to meeting all of you guys =]


----------



## wizzer3245 (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow uk lady
Hope you have fun around here


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey there, and thanks =]


----------



## nunu (Mar 5, 2009)

Heya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




welcome to the site!


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Nunu!

That username is so fun to say haha


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 5, 2009)

welcome from another UK'er


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 5, 2009)

hey from another Northern American!
let us know your blog site!
What are you getting from the HK collection?


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys thanks so much for the warm welcomes =]

Ah, I've ordered one of everything from the HK collection haha.. except the tote, the charm bracelet and the plushie... and two of the pink fish tinted lip conditioner.  

Someone from MAC Online customer services called me this morning to say she needed to check something with me and couldn't release the order until she'd spoken to me, but I haven't been able to get hold of her.  Waiting for someone else from her department to call me back and it's AGONIZING.  I keep expecting them to tell me stuff is sold out and I can't have it, even though I was one of the first UK'ers to place an order lol.  Driving me insane waiting for a call back I swear to god.

My blog is atttttt  Inconspicuous  not much there yet but it will be coming, I'm really getting into it =]


----------



## vivianhw (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello I'm new to the forum too. Hope we have fun here.


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey there, welcome.  I love it here so far, I'm sure you will too =]


----------



## shmooby (Mar 9, 2009)

yo! i'm somewhat of a newbie myself!

what became of your hello kitty stuff?! I ordered 11 things and 4 turned up... made another order on friday when they re stocked some things, but god knows whats happening with that one


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Schmooby!

Well, I got an email telling me twelve items were out of stock so I'm writing to complain about the fact that they delayed it and should have put my items on hold.  Then I called my local MAC counter and they were so nice and put everything I was missing to one side so I could pick it up on Saturday, so yay!  And according to MAC's website, my three HK orders (minus the stuff they told me they didn't have) have now been delivered to my grandmother's house.  My aunt is picking it up for me tomorrow or Friday so I can't wait to have it in my hands... and to take inventory and make sure they didn't stiff me =/

I think it's completely stupid that they're cancelling part orders because things are out of stock, and then restocking two days later.  Sigh, that made me angry too.  I'm just glad I managed to sort it out and that my local MAC still had lots of stock when I called (They had everything except the Cutester lipstick =]) <3

Let me know how your second order goes!


----------

